# Extra files after upgrading?



## paulehoffman (Jan 24, 2012)

Greetings again. I just upgraded a production system from 8.0 -> 8.1 -> 8.2 with no problems. However, it looks like there are about 8 gig more files on the upgraded system somewhere. Are these left over from the moves? If so, where?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2012)

How did you upgrade and why didn't you go straight from 8.0 to 8.2?


----------



## paulehoffman (Jan 24, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> How did you upgrade and why didn't you go straight from 8.0 to 8.2?



freebsd-update, and a bad experience with updating an antique version of FreeBSD and skipping an interim step.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2012)

Freebsd-update should clean up after itself. Where exactly are the 'extra' 8GB?


----------



## paulehoffman (Jan 24, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Freebsd-update should clean up after itself. Where exactly are the 'extra' 8GB?



Errr, that's exactly my question. "df" is now showing 8G more than it did the other day...


----------



## paulehoffman (Jan 24, 2012)

*Never mind*

I had a python script that cleaned things up, and it wasn't running because /usr/bin/python is now Python 3 and the script had print statements (not functions) in it.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 24, 2012)

paulehoffman said:
			
		

> I had a python script that cleaned things up, and it wasn't running because /usr/bin/python is now Python 3 and the script had print statements (not functions) in it.


You can always override it through the shebang, provided an older version of Python is installed of course.


----------

